# Meet Quinn! (Lab/Vizsla mix)



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

We rescued a lab mix for our new smaller home because I love the breed and I didn't want to limit myself from having a "big" dog. Little did we know, she would be perfectly-sized for our home.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is very cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a nice mix: Vizsla and Lab. I worked with a man who had a lot of Vizslas, and I had a Black Lab for many years... so i can see how the two breeds might be a nice balance!

She's beautiful, by the way....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

What a beautiful lady :happy:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So cute!! I think that makes 2 Quinn's on here too


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> What a nice mix: Vizsla and Lab. I worked with a man who had a lot of Vizslas, and I had a Black Lab for many years... so i can see how the two breeds might be a nice balance!
> 
> She's beautiful, by the way....


I've never known anyone who had a Vizsla before! It's a lovely breed. She's so vocal and is literally like my child. Really, really attached. She doesn't sleep at night unless she's under the covers with me and some part of her body is touching me. Makes for some warm nights, but I wouldn't have it any other way. It's interesting to see the difference of breeds!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow she is stunning! What a beautiful mix of the two breeds! Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

She is absolutely beautiful! I love the mix.. Have fun with her


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

She's beautiful!!! My two favorite breeds - I already have the Lab, now I'm waiting on my Vizsla (couple more years!)


----------

